# The fall of ahriman



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I really wanted to write something on the fall of Prospero and try and take it from a new angle.  I hope u like it
*Introduction: Hammerblow* 

We had expected retaliation, however we had not forseen the hammerblow of the Emperor, the wolves he had unleashed to tear out our throats, expunge us from the Imperium and leave us writhing, grovelling in agony in the bloodied streets of the city that had been our home. As the first shell exploded in a fountain of limbs and blood our fate was revealed to us and we fought back with the futile strength of a drowning man. Struggling to escape the relentless tide of destruction that swept all before it.  

Alone, I fought to reach my brothers as they fought to carry me up, drag me from the jaws of the snarling wolves, where only death awaited my long lingering embrace. 


*Chapter1: Alive and dangerous*

The cobbled floor above drummed with the straining heartbeat of the library as the wolves ransacked its upper levels.  Down in the deep catachombs, I moved steadily from room to room carefully sealing the entrances to each store room, concealing the books and artefacts they contained.  Rage burned within me as I heard the crackling of parchment. Though we had cleared the upper floors hours ago, time had been against us and though the most precious artefacts and books had been rushed to safety, others had been left to be cleansed by the flamers of the wolves.

I reached the end of the corridor and quietly shut the doors. The shrull creaking of their ancient hinges was drowned by a sudden high pitched scream of pain followed by a series of gutteral barks and the sound of racing footsteps thundering towards me.  At the top of the stairs I saw a tall shadow flicker, distorted into a leering menace by the candle light, urging me to act. I raised the staff and immersed myself within the warp allowing it to surround me, embrace me in a suffocating cocoon of power.  I felt a cascade of pure energy buffet me towards oblivion yet I held strong, a rock in a flowing stream, forcing it to flow around me as i resisted its pull towards oblivion. I reached out and felt it fill my body with new strength, felt myself rise as I pulled for more, straining as a tide of power surged within me.  I gripped my staff tighter and placed it upon the door of the library, letting a trickle of energy flow from my body, building the energy of the staff as i forced it to the very tip.

I turned my attention to the door as the staff began to vibrate gently in my hand. Slowly, I imagined it sealing fusing together to form a wall unbreakable, unpenetrable, until I returned.  I felt a tingle flow across my shoulders and I opened my eyes staring at the wall of warp energy that had melded, concealing the door. From the top of the stairs, I heard a howl of triumph that melded with the sound of a bolter shot, yet I was at one with the warp inside me and I smiled mirthlessly as time slowed.  The wolf's scream of triumph lingered on comically whilst the bolter round slowed to a nonchalant pace.  I turned with triumph in my heart and in one fluid motion i raised a clenched fist, felt the power inside it build as my fist crackled with electricity.

"Boo" i whispered as i unclenched the fist sending 3 bolts of lightening into the exposed chest of the wolf, burning three holes in his power armour, searing dark gashes into the flesh underneath. The bullet moved lazily towards my nose and I swatted it away. It fell with a clatter as it skittered across the stone floor hitting the bottom step. The wolf teetered as his eyes widened in horrified realization, as the last scream of triumph lingered upon his lips. His knees buckled and he toppled to the ground and thudded to the floor with a sonorous finality. Slowly, reluctantly, I released the warp feeling it withdraw to a nagging presence in my mind, ever present, ever ready and dangerous.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

nice lets have some more please


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Vengeance*

I advanced, stepping over the wolf, ignoring the accusatory glint imprinted upon his blank eyes, climbing the spiralling stairs as my shadow rippled across the walls in a spectral dance. I reached the landing and heard something shift on the floor ahead. I crouched ,instinctively pulling out my bolt pistol, as I searched the darkness of the room ahead.

An astartes lay on the floor undulating and coiling in snake like spirals of pain, his back arched and his hands clasping his stomach. His writhing form smeared a trail of blood across the stone floor, expressing his agony in a wordless, shapeless spiral. The man twisted in a violent spasm of pain and his wide staring eyes met mine. The pain imprinted within those ice blue pools chilled my soul and his silent howl, begged me, implored me for the sweet relief of death.

My body stiffened in shock as I recognized the dying man. I felt my mouth form the name "Stralen" and i fell towards him kneeling by his side and rolling him onto his back as his mouth moved in a strained attempted to form words. His mouth bit, choked upon the air as he desperately tried to form my name . I felt him grasp my hand in a vice like grip, felt his fingers contract as he felt the bony hand of death clench upon his shoulder. A death rattle escaped his throat. "Please" he hissed as his eyes fixed on the pistol hanging limply from my hand and then gazed into mine. I closed my eyes and raised the pistol and fired one shot into the mans head. I opened them once more and felt a tear run down my cheek and splash upon the eyes of Ark Stralen, which saw no more. "The emperor knows his..." I began yet the irony of the statement became too great and my lips clenched in desperation.

A door exploded outwards and a man flew onto the landing, he gazed around crouched staring wildly for the enemy that had fired the shot. Finally his eyes met mine and i pulled the trigger. The bolt hit him square in the face and he was blasted backwards as an explosion of sorcerous energy impacted upon his forehead. He flew through the air and crashed to the floor. I straightened quickly advancing as a second wolf exploded out of a room on the opposite side of the hallway. 
I dropped my pistol and quickly closed the distance as he turned from his dead colleague to me. His bolter rose and kicked in his hand as i swung my staff in a long sweeping arc. The bolter round slammed into my power armour as i felt my staff crack against the astartes and he was knocked to the floor. In one swift movement i plunged the bladed end of the staff into his throat. 

I heard a guttural bark from the floor above and I reached for the warp as I heard the sound of feet upon the spiralling staircase. Once again it ensnared me in its power filling me with warmth. Ahead, I heard iron clad feet clanging upon the stairs and I concentrated. I saw the matter they were made of and felt the molecules vibrating with energy. I focused the warp energy onto the stairs making the molecules vibrate faster and faster, felt a few begin to detatch as the stairs began to smoulder. I focused harder and felt the heat build as i pushed more energy into them forcing them to burst into flames. Flames of pure sorcerous energy racked the wolves bodies with spasms and convulsions of pure agony. Their screams pierced the air and i laughed a high cold laugh as their bodies crumbling to ashes and their tortured screams reverberated around the corridor.

The laugh died in my throat as i felt a knife point press upon my trachea and a hand forced me into a kneeling position. A hard gutteral voice whispered into my ear
"The jokes on you, witch. The jokes on you"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Woah. nice work. + rep.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice, just though could use some more sentence structure is all to make it flow better, other than that great story.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the angle you are coming from here
Vengeance was particulary good and i liked how you showed emotion
Wonder how it will compare with the horus heresy book when it gets done


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Execution*

The knife felt cold, and I felt a flash of pain as the knife cut into my skin causing a small bubble of blood to erupt from the tiny wound. I reached out to the warp energy that surrounded me fumbling desperately to grasp it, seize it. Snatch the lifeline that continued to slip away. I felt dizzy and drained and my head span sickeningly as my head was forced upwards. The gold of the mans armour dazzled me slightly and my eyes convulsed clenching tight to stop the pain that had erupted within me. Gradually I opened my eyes and focused upon the face above me framed by an elaborately carved helmet. As my eyes focused the man smiled and backhanded me across the face.

I was slammed to the floor by the force of the blow and i struggled to reach the wall. I turned to face my enemy and i spat out blood onto the stone floor as my head began to clear. I saw 3 custodes moving forward towards me, their gold armour scorching my eyes in the dim light, as their red robes swirled around them. The expression etched upon their features was cold and hard and I returned their stares with one of defiant horror. 

"Why are you here. Why are you attacking loyal space marines, have you lost your mind?"

A straight blow knocked me against the wall cracking my head against the stone and my nose began to bleed. I straightened up and saw my staff lying only a few feet a way and i desperately stretched out a hand as my head span again. A booted foot crushed my hand against the stone and I screamed in agony as I felt my bones grind upon the cobbles.

Two hands slammed me against the wall and I gasped as the breath left me. As if from a great distance I heard a deep voice begin to recite
"The word of the emperor is law. The heretic sorcerors of the thousand sons must be brought to account for there treachery. We execute this soul in the hope that in death he may see the true path and bask in the glory of the emperor."

I heard a power sword slide from its sheeth and I looked up as panic began to flood my system. My limbs convulsed with a new strength and threw myself forwards yet two custodes held me against the wall. My eyes met those of the custodian sergaent. His brown eyes were dark and melded with his pupils to create wells of soporiphic darkness, as I stared I saw his brow contract ever so slightly and his mouth contracted into a snearing grin. I allowed my mouth to form a line of defiance and i stood rigid as my helm was removed slowly and tossed carelessly aside .

The sword glittered in the candle light as it extended towards my throat and I saw his red robe flutter in a slight breeze. I felt the warmth of the warp from a great distance and though it slipped once more through my clumsy grasp, I felt 4 minor disturbances in the distance. I exhaled gently as the disturbances got stronger buffeting me backwards as they rocketed towards me. I met the gaze of the custodian as his sword arced backwards in a mercy stroke
"Goodbye" I muttered innocently as my eyes lit with a sudden malice.
His eyes showed confusion for a moment as a rushing sound filled the corridor and the blood red cloaks of the custodes fluttered in a wind. The blade arced towards me and I closed my eyes as I felt the warp energy build in a crescendo and I laughed in exhilerated relief as the warp flooded me and the words 
"We are here brother" exploded within my mind.


----------



## Adramal (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like it =) It has some grammatical and spelling errors, but a lot of really good content! Which is the most important part, any ways  I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

nice. Very good. Keep it up


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Counter Attack*

The air whistled as the blade neared my exposed neck, adding a surreal cacophony to the screams of panic that rang in my ears. The shrill whistling neared a crescendo and I closed my eyes as I saw the sword burn gold in the firelight. There was a sudden bang and I felt the soldier holding my right arm buckle and i used his fall to pivot away from the sword stroke, that would have claimed my life. 

Desperately I opened my eyes and saw 4 sorcerors materializing on the edge of my vision, bolters raised and staffs held high. The custodian sergaent used the momentum of his mercy stroke to roll away as 3 bolter shots slammed into a wall showering the 3rd custodes with a rain of stone. I looked down and snatched up my staff as the dead custodian stared up at me with blank horror written upon his face. I turned in time to see the 3rd custodian raise his storm bolter and blast the shoulder plate of the foremost thousand son. I saw him take aim as they scattered towards the covdr of the doorways. I saw him lock onto the retreating back of one of the sorcerors and i desperately threw myself upon him knocking him to the ground causing the shot to scatter harmlessly.

We landed in a heap of arms and legs. His knees knocked the wind from my chest and i desperately I threw a left hook simultaneously thrusting my staff towards his throat causing him to drop the storm bolter and grab my staff forcing it upwards away from his face. The blow glanced of his armour and I felt myself thrown backwards as he twisted the butt of my staff throwing me against the wall. Lights exploded in my head and I heard the sound of a sword sliding from its sheath. In the distance i heard 5 bolter shots ring out. I heard the custodian sergaents sadistic laughter as a shrill scream reverberated around the corridor. The laughter fell short as as i heard a sword clatter on stone followed by a gurgling rattle. I turned too see the point of a silver blade exuding from the custodians neck. His hand reached desperately for his opponents throat and the sorceror nimbly stepped back as the sergaent fell to his knees. I felt a sudden wrench in the warp as the point of the staff glowed suddenly with a sorcerous energy. The warp energy twisted violently and the dying sergaents head was blown from his shoulders. The helmet clattered upon the ground as the headless corpse fell backwards adding to the clamour. 

A shout reawakened me to the situation and i flattened myself to the ground as a sword flashed over my head. Desperately I rolled to the left and straightened raising the staff across my body, moving seemlessly into a defensive stance. The custodian guard advanced slowly his eyes still half fixed on the headless corpse and I used his hesitation as an excuse to counter.

My staff whipped across his body and he jumped back shaking his head to clear it desperately attempting to focus his attention upon me. A slight jab was gently deflected by the staff and the reposte was met by the flashing blade of the sword. The sword flicked left in an arcing cut which was quiclky deflected wide by the butt of the staff. The flashing blades crackled with energy and glittered in the light making the duel seem almost surreal as blade and staff clashed, and sparks arced from the butt of my staff. I felt myself forced backwards slightly by a clever reverse cut and I saw my opponents confidence grow. He came towards me blow after blow pressing searching for the gap that would bring about the mortal wound. A flashing cut was turned wide by a swinging counter strike that left his guard wide and I dropped swiftly to one knee allowing the blade to flash across his knees slicing through armour flesh and bone and he crashed too the floor.

Quickly, mercilessly I whirled my staff, plunging it into his exposed throat, causing a fountain of blood to spatter flowing over the cobbles.
"Goodbye' I muttered as the custodes body spasmed and his eyes glazed as the veils of death were drawn over them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

good work DB cant wait for more


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*The conclave*

I turned swiftly from the body of the custodes snatching up my bolt pistol as I hurrried to the group of three sorcerers kneeling, heads bowed, around a limp body. A shoulder plate lay against the wall and I saw with grim horror that it was soaked in blood. I rushed over and stared down at the sodden robes of my comrade Ragan Straft.
I swore quietly as my eyes fell upon the tattered mixture of bloody ligaments and the cleft across his bone and I turned to my left
"Apothecary job, you think?" I muttered
Estavan Ralf carefully removed his helmet allowing it to fall limp at his side. He turned to me and I saw the deep creases around his worried eyes.
"We don't have the time, we have to try. Straft is a strong lad he'll pull through"
I nodded slightly and stretched out my right hand
I felt the rough skinned hand of Ubal Quess grasp it as Estavan clasped my fingers in his soft grip. I closed my eyes and heard Estavan gasp slightly as Alark Slade grasped his outsretched hand in his vice like grip. I saw his shoulders shake slightly and I met his gaze and knew he was stunned by the precarious state his brother was in. 
"You take the lead Alark, your the best healer amongst us" 
His throat twitched yet the words died whipped away by a clatter as Straft's muscles convulsed and he nodded slowly. I closed my eyes and reached for the power of the warp. I allowed the energy to fill me and gently i fed it into Estavan as i felt my right hand begin to rise as Ubal began to feed the power of the warp into it.

The circle filled with energy and i felt Alark begin to weave the warp. Slowly, I opened my eyes watching Alark twisting the warp, gently pushing the tendons back, fusing them. I smiled as i saw the skin lift fold and fuse and my eyes met Alark's.
"Brilliant brother, perfect job"
The warp energy died as Alark grinned in pride at his work and Straft stired. His eyes met mine and he smiled
"You are a twat aren't you"
Gently I pulled him to his feet and embraced my brother
"Thank you, brothers. You saved my life"
Straft ran his hands through his dirty blond blood stained hair.
'we need the whole conclave the wolves are butchering us. Every time we cut a hole in the wolves lines the custodes come and fill it. They have managed to trap about 40 of us in the ruins of the main library. Krat and Valen are their but they refuse to leave. We need to break them out, the conclave united will cut through the wolves like butter."

I looked at the 4 sorcerors standing before me and in my head i saw the whole conclave arrayed in a circle me as they had been when we were first brought together.
I heard the oath we swore that day
"we are the conclave of Magnus, the 10 sorceror lords of prospero. We will die to defend her secrets for we are the librarians of the Thousand Sons and are oaths end only with death."

I looked at my brothers and we raised our staffs in unison. The points radiated the energy of the warp glowing with a ghostly light that filled the hallway. I felt my features contort into a snarl.
"Brothers it is time to fufill our oaths!"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome work DB


----------

